# "Northern Proof" Walleye rigs



## Keystone (May 23, 2013)

Wanting to start rigging my own Lindy style live bait rigs (spinners, floating ect) with thin steel wire (braided, flexible). Using mono I loose way too many to the Northerns.I have used them in Canada, but have not been able to locate the materials to make them myself. The rigs up there used steel that is about as thick as 6 lb test mono. Crimped ends hold the hook and barrel swivel on.

So, where can I find the wire, crimps and crimping tool?


----------



## earl60446 (May 23, 2013)

Used a lot in saltwater...
I bought mine at cabelas and bass pro shop. Also can find them at coastal bait shops.
I would suggest the 30lb test, uncoated stranded.
Tim


----------



## muskiemike12 (May 23, 2013)

Sounds like a trip to Cabela's for you. I like 15# 7 strand for light weight leaders.


----------



## Keystone (May 23, 2013)

And how do I "tie" the hook on this stuff? Asked at Cabelas and they had no idea.


----------



## muskiemike12 (May 23, 2013)

You can tie a regular clinch knot or use the crimping sleeves.


----------



## Keystone (May 23, 2013)

Will regular electrical crimpers work Mike? Cabelas has the wire (man is that pricey), the sleeves but not the crimping tool.
(old eyes and arthritic hands do not like to tie knots with small stuff anymore!)


----------



## muskiemike12 (May 24, 2013)

Electrical crimpers will not work. You can use a pair of needle nose pliers with the cutter near the hinge. Make 3 crimps, but be careful not to crimp too hard or you'll cut the leader. It is best and easier to get the right tool. Amazon had great prices on 7 strand. American Fishing Wire Surfstrand Bare 1x7 Stainless Steel Leader Wire by American Fishing Wire is what you want. American Fishing Wire Micro Crimping Pliers is the tool you need and of course the right size sleeve.


----------



## Keystone (May 24, 2013)

Thank you Mike. Will get on Amazon in a bit.


----------



## Keystone (May 26, 2013)

I have 600 ft of 10 lb test wire in my cart, 100 pc size 0 crimps, 50 pc Mini Crane Swivels and the micro pliers in my cart. Will be a good start.


----------



## muskiemike12 (May 28, 2013)

That sounds like you'll be set for a long time. Just make sure you get the better clevises if you are making spinner rigs. The stamped and folded style don't spinner very well on wire.


----------



## Keystone (May 27, 2014)

***********UPDATE**************** on my year old post.


I have made, and worn-out, over 2 dozen of these in various configurations. Have not lost a single rig due to Northern's biting them off. It does not seem to bother the other fish (Walleye and Channel Cats).


----------

